

YouTube ordered to remove videos, filter future uploads by German court - Suraj-Sun
http://www.dw.de/dw/article/0,,15900125_page_0,00.html

======
nextparadigms
I hope Google blocks Youtube in Germany. That will push the Pirate Party there
to 30%. It won't be long until the laws will be changed and this will
completely backfire against GEMA, which even Sony said they don't like because
they are too aggressive with their content censorship in Germany.

~~~
drone
Or, more than likely, if Youtube and others can't afford to deal with the
restrictions imposed on them by GEMA and the courts - GEMA is now free to prop
up their own front. Of course, at little to no licensing fees to the
operators, while making a tidy profit by giving GEMA the control they desire.

It looks like a textbook regulatory capture play, through the courts rather
than the legislature.

~~~
chris_wot
Uh... If Sony and all the other Record companies couldn't make it, then what
makes you think that GEMA can do what they can't? It's not like they have any
sort of innovative platform - they seem to be spending most of their time
enforcing copyright!

That business model is... limited.

------
firlefans
YouTube is already unusable from a German IP, the most ridiculous example of
which is that the German National Anthem can't be watched from Germany.

------
LinaLauneBaer
I am from Germany and it is so sad.

I love to listen to Grooveshark while coding and a few months ago Grooveshark
disabled their site for people from Germany because of high GEMA related
costs.

To work around this I installed a Chrome extension called Grooveshark Germany
Unlocker
([https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/docdgimmdejoiemdaf...](https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/docdgimmdejoiemdafcgeodchlbllgac?hl=de))
which does some proxy magic.

For accessing Youtube content blocked by GEMA I usually use Stealthy (another
Chrome extension).

I never have thought that I need these kind of tools - but I do.

